# My morel report...



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I hit the woods with a buddy late Thursday evening and left this morning by 10 am, and hunted about every daylight hour in-between. We were North of M-55, about as much as I will say about that! 
I bagged 594 darks (pictured, that big bag is a grocery sack) and my buddy did about the same. I forgot the camera and so did he :rant: so all ya get is a pic the 3 different bags of my take representing the 3 different days we were there. Thursday-52, Friday-419, toay-123 (I think my math was right LOL!) so close to 1200 altogether for us. I was more then pleased since vacation is gonna be rare for me this season.... rant: again!)
One guy I know and trust got 3 whites in Kent county this weekend and the guy I went North with had his girlfriend get about 10 assorted whites and greys in Mecosta county. They also got some darks in those areas.
Trying somewhat locally again in the Morning (GR area), back to work Monday :sad:
GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Catfishingfreak (Sep 6, 2008)

My mouth is watering! WTG! Heck of a haul :yikes:


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice find Oldgandman
Not sure I like hearing Whites so soon, not ready for blacks to be done yet.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice haul!!!  Now you need some walleye or backstrap to go with those tasty morsels, I mean morels.

Hmmmm? I'm north of M-55. I've found about 150 blacks so far in 3 outings. No whites at all. I did lean down to pick a black yesterday and right next to it was the tiniest morel I have ever seen! Tells me they aren't over yet up here in the NE lower.

My wife was supposed to go today to a new place that her friend was taking her to pick. SHE DOESN"T WANT TO GO!  I want her to go so I have some more 'shrooms.

The only question I hope you will answer about your find is..were you in hardwoods or pines? We have found some under branches of fir trees. Not many though.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like the type of vacation dreams are made of OGM. Beautiful find!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

My back hurts just looking at all those

Great find!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Nice haul!!!  Now you need some walleye or backstrap to go with those tasty morsels, I mean morels.
> 
> Hmmmm? I'm north of M-55. I've found about 150 blacks so far in 3 outings. No whites at all. I did lean down to pick a black yesterday and right next to it was the tiniest morel I have ever seen! Tells me they aren't over yet up here in the NE lower.
> 
> ...


leave me a couple,,, :lol::lol: heading up thurs afternoon,,,, hoist FT area-- maybe???

enjoy the schroons,

B


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Paperboy 1 said:


> The only question I hope you will answer about your find is..were you in hardwoods or pines? We have found some under branches of fir trees. Not many though.


Mostly mixed hardwoods (beech maple ash etc.) with scattered pines. I have this lone pine in the woods theory. Always check by them . A couple of the spots we hit were popple/aspen stands, also with a pine or two in there as well.
We did not find any whites or greys up there but I bet next weekend I will... A couple more whites spotted in Kent county last night.
Today I tried it down here and it was pathetic. I got 7 and my buddy about a dozen :sad: It hasn't turned on down here like it should have, at least where we go, and my buddies say the same.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I checked a couple white spots and they weren't up yet. Did well with the blacks though. I found 453 in between cutting down trees and clearing brush for a pole barn site.

Friday


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice job,I looked for a couple hours in Alcona county this weekend but only found a couple small blacks. Those are nice ones. The hard work pays off.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

So that's where you disappeared to... Nice haul!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Very nice OGM!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

One more trip yielded some good shrooms shown here (526) from Thursday but no where near this many the next day despite the rain and seemingly perfect weather. Found only a few small whites and greys but few fresh blacks. Might make one more run, not sure though...
One huge black there by the beer can!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice haul............Mack


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

wow, awesome! thats a whole lot of pickin. thats a honker black by the beer can!


----------

